# Cannabutter Taste



## Ralphie (Oct 11, 2007)

if correctly made, how much different should cannabutter taste compared to butter.. i ask this because i want to try using cannabutter in some good dishes that i make which call for butter.. example chicken marsala (ofcourse i wouldnt add it til the end due to heat maybe damaging it)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

i can taste it. when i make chocolate cookies i can really taste it. when i make peanut butter cookies i barely taste it.


----------



## Ralphie (Oct 12, 2007)

damn there has to be a way to minimize the taste.. i made brownies a couple of times and I tasted it every time, then again, not too much, I guess i'll try it on a good dish, i just dont want to ruin a perfectly good peice of meat, but hey how bad can it be


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Better cannibutter= Stronger taste.

I can't stand the taste of the last Blueberry Cannibutter 
I made...Gave away some nasty brownies. It produced
an inexplicable head high...Blah 
I'll stick with hash for now on...


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 12, 2007)

what about water curing your bud before you make the canna butter?

that would remove lots of that taste, no?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Never tried it...I'm done with the whole concept.
Honestly I'd rather smoke rotted buds than 
taste more of this shiznit...


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 12, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Never tried it...I'm done with the whole concept.
> Honestly I'd rather smoke rotted buds than
> taste more of this shiznit...


 
haha

what the hell did you do to your brownies???????????


i've never had anything special that didn't taste wonderfully cannariffic....


you musta messed it up


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Never mind...sorry...deleted the pics and didnt notice

I guess I f'd it up, o well.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 12, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Never mind...sorry...deleted the pics and didnt notice
> 
> I guess I f'd it up, o well.


 
haha
pics?

oh well


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 12, 2007)

I brought it to boil...
Simmered some underdeveloped, and some rotted BB buds
for about 5 hours, then strained them.
Put this in the fridge over night and ended up with a good
chunk...just could not stand the smell or taste...


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 12, 2007)

the rotted bb ruined it

i'm sure thats it



and really

i think water curing it first, before you do the cannibutter (week long prep, i know, but might be a good way to salvage bud... next time atleast) would help remove lots of the bad smell/taste


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks dude...hopefully your advice is of some use 
to someone planning on making cannibutter.

I'm done with it...


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 13, 2007)

I always dry my sugar leave cuttings for a few days then 2 cups of water for every stick of butter.use real butter .I do a pound of butter 8 cups of water and about 1 1/2ozs of cuttings and a shot of good whisky! The whisky will evaporate during the cooking and I find it really helps with the taste. Cook it in a crock pot and cook for 16 hours on middle heat. strain it cool off in the fridge over nite and take out the butter. Then I recook it again this time adding 4 cups of water and cooking 10 hours in the crock pot. This double cooking helps with the taste.. Chocolate chip cookies with White Widow cuttings coming tommorow morning !.


----------



## k1max (Oct 4, 2013)

Man I felt like I was on fearfactor Trying to finish my special toast it was horrible but im high as hell now but I won't like to do it again I need to mask the taste how the f can u do that?????


----------



## george xxx (Oct 5, 2013)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Never tried it...I'm done with the whole concept.
> Honestly I'd rather smoke rotted buds than
> taste more of this shiznit...


There are many people, maybe most who think weed tastes good. Anything cooked with traditional cannabutter tastes like weed or has a just plain bitter taste. 


> I brought it to boil...
> Simmered some underdeveloped, and some rotted BB buds


Don't cook rotted bud it can only produce bad butter.
Try adding QWISO to regular butter. You can get more potent butter without the nasty weed taste.


----------



## Doobius1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Cannabis tastes like shit to me. I wouldnt want to eat a whole meal of it. you can try separating the ghee from the butter before putting it in the crockpot. the dairy is what holds a lot of the taste but doesnt hold the cannabinoids. i also double wash my butter...that is cool it in fridge, let it separate and then put it in a new pot of clean hot water, mix it up and let it separate a second time. I eat cookies every night to help me sleep. I have done a lot of experimenting and found a simple ginger snap tastes the best. Something about the ginger, cinnamon combo that kills the cannabis flav or at least make it tolerable


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

if you are using trim or bud then the butter does have a real weedy taste even on a double cook, i recently made a large batch of butter tho with 40g of good hash and you could barely taste anything weedy/hashy.

i find lemon cake is the best for disguising the flavour, choc just makes it worse imo


----------



## Parappa the rapper (Oct 17, 2013)

I always use honey when I make cannabutter tea and I can barely taste it


----------

